# Your mobile phone, show me what you got



## micmclo (28 Jan 2012)

Reading today about Nokia losing one billion euro last year. Couldn't believe it, Nokias are everywhere. I thought there was a hugely successful company.

And then Apple making huge money. I know nothing about Androids

So:

What phone do you have?
How long have you had it?

I own a Nokia 6300
Four years old
Sturdy as can be from the amount of times I've dropped it.
Can get the internet, I do check football scores on it if I'm around town during the afternoon, that's all I'd use the internet for.
Has FM radio which is grand for the bus to work in the mornings

Got four years out of it, I think I'll get another four. Well two or three for sure anyway.
Maybe Nokias are so reliable people don't buy new ones so Nokia are going broke 

So what you?
Are you old skool like Enda Kenny and many businessmen with a [broken link removed]

Do you keep your phone years and years or must you have the latest phone with all the best features?


----------



## Teatime (29 Jan 2012)

I have a very old Nokia - cant see a make on it and the numbers are all worn away but it works and its sturdy - has taken some amount of punishment. No interest in smart phones, I must be getting old.

As previous poster said maybe thats why Nokia losing money.


----------



## RonanC (29 Jan 2012)

Android isn't a phone. It is an operating system or the software found inside the phone. 

Nokia is losing a fortune due to the amount of money it is investing in its new Smartphone platform, which is failing to take off. It also invested heavily in the failed Symbian operating system. But, it actually is still the biggest selling mobile phone brand in the world. But if you look at the area in which the big money is made - Smartphones, Nokia cannot compete with Samsung or Apple. Between April and September 2011, Nokia sold 88million handsets worldwide giving them a markert share of 24.5% compared to Apples 20million or 5.6%. But Nokia only managed to sell 17million Smartphones. All of Apples sales are Smartphones. Nokia sell a huge amount of 'cheap' phones, with very little profit on them. 

I've only recently moved from a "Symbian" Nokia 6620c, the software was shocking, meant to be a "smartphone", but was so annoying to use. Apart from that, the phone itself was super, very well put together and never gave any trouble. Now have one of the new Sony Ericssons, the Xperia Ray, which in my mind beats the iphones on spec and value for money. I wasnt a big fan of Smartphones until I starting using the Android software in the Sony. Its so quick, so easy to use and if Nokia were using they heads, they should installed Android a long time ago. Now they think Windows will solve all their problems.


----------



## tiger (29 Jan 2012)

There's no profit to be made in selling basic handsets.
Chart here compares market share & profit share:
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/02/mobile-phone_market


----------



## bullbars (30 Jan 2012)

micmclo said:


> So what you?
> Are you old skool like Enda Kenny and many businessmen with a [broken link removed]
> 
> Do you keep your phone years and years or must you have the latest phone with all the best features?


 
I used these for years, battery life was the best thing about it. I use an Iphone now, if your forget to charge it the night before, you'll not get the full day the next day out of it (calling+data packet on+3G etc.) 

I find the Iphone handy as it doubles as my Ipod, Some of the Apps are pretty cool as well.


----------



## Newbie! (30 Jan 2012)

I also had a nokia for years but last year moved over to an iphone. As previous poster said, battery life terrible, about 24hours for me. I charge it every morning in work and that sort of does me until the following morning. 

I use my phone for work email and generally being able to work when not at my desk. I have to say, I couldnt go back to a non-smartphone now. I'm not sold on the iphone though, I would happily move to another brand of smartphone.


----------



## TarfHead (30 Jan 2012)

micmclo said:


> i own a nokia 6300
> four years old


 
+1


----------



## PaddyW (30 Jan 2012)

I have a nokia n8, only a few months old. Work phone. Before that I had an old Nokia also,must have had it 2-3 years at least.


----------



## Ancutza (30 Jan 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2 for the last 3 months after a couple of years with an iPhone.  I'm on the phone all day so the iPhone battery life did my head in.  It was a hunk of junk.  Since the new year I've put everyone in the business on Android including the wife.  IMHO it is far and away nicer to use.


----------



## truthseeker (30 Jan 2012)

I have a nokia, I dont know what the model is, it looks like a 6300 but a bit different.

I did have an older nokia and the sim died and when I went to the network shop they insisted that I take an upgrade phone as the new sim wouldnt have worked in my ancient phone. I asked for the closest thing to my old phone.

Id like a smartphone in some ways, in other ways I HATE having to learn a new phone - which is usually why I stick with what I have til it stops working. 

Plus, I find the whole thing a bit bemusing and Im not gadgety, and any time Ive had to go to a phone shop Ive thought the staff have treated me like they had no time to bother with me or as though Im mentally retarded. If phone shops had nicer staff who didnt start patronising or hurrying me Id probably upgrade more often. As it stands I tend to waste my upgrades, they hang about for years on my account with me never using them.

I also find the after sales service with mobile phones completely perplexing. I upgraded once and after putting in my sim and switching it on I discovered that it did not have an fm radio as promised by the sales assistant. When I brought it back they would not allow a return or exchange as Id 'used it'. In fact, 2 text messages had come in and Id 1 missed call on it. But I wouldnt have been able to switch it on and discover it didnt have a radio without putting my sim in and once its in I have no control over who texts or rings me! So I dont understand how one is supposed to figure out they are happy with it unless its to come to them by looking at the picture on the box?


----------



## shoegal (2 Feb 2012)

I have the Nokia 6310i! have it years now, still only have to charge it once a week, use it for work and have been offered upgrades but won't part with it, gets admiring glances all the time


----------



## horusd (2 Feb 2012)

Nokia N8 which is okay. I'm not gagetey but the phone has a cool camera, apart from that its used as a basic phone, and the battery lasts. My itouch which is the same as th iphone is rubbish for battery life.I really don't see the attraction!


----------



## Smashbox (3 Feb 2012)

Almost embarrassed to say I have an iPhone 4

Had a 3GS that have up the ghost a month or so before the 4s was released, so just got the 4. Not an 'apple fanboy' (or girl for that matter) but I do like the phone.


----------



## huskerdu (3 Feb 2012)

I have a nokia. Its a nice mid-range with the basic features.  I think it is my 4th phone in total since I got a mobile first 12 years ago. 

I have no intention of replacing it until it breaks or the battery life starts to degrade. 

The industry will never make much money out of me. 

Ronanc described the situation perfectly.


----------



## michaelm (3 Feb 2012)

I have a cheap, battered Nokia, maybe it's a 1210 . . when I log on to Vodafone it says 'image not available' written across a greyed out phone, which is actually my phone.


----------



## boaber (3 Feb 2012)

PaddyW said:


> I have a nokia n8, only a few months old. Work phone.





horusd said:


> Nokia N8 which is okay. I'm not gagetey but the phone has a cool camera, apart from that its used as a basic phone, and the battery lasts.



N8 here too.  Eagerly awaiting the arrival of Belle - it's being released next week, apparently.  Should speed the phone up a fair bit.

I hate the way that a lot of apps are only available in the App Store or the Android Market.

The camera on the N8 is probably the best out there on a phone though.


----------



## horusd (5 Feb 2012)

What is Belle boaber ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Feb 2012)

horusd said:


> What is Belle boaber ?



Google shows this.


----------



## Knuttell (5 Feb 2012)

Owned Nokia's exclusively for the last 13 years,had a Nokia E63 (you needed fingers like pixes to use the qwerty keypad) got shot of it before Christmas and bought a Samsung Galaxy Mini,takes a while to get used to a completely new type of navigating but the difference is dramatic.

Hard to believe a company like Nokia were caught fast asleep at the wheel,they should have been the ones innovating change instead of the ones now playing a losing game of catch up.

Agree with other comments on the 6300 bought that when it first came out and my wife still uses it and I think will probably be using it in another 4 years from now,in hindsight this is probably an example of a product made by a company at its absolute zenith...and just before the start of its decline.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Feb 2012)

Knuttell said:


> bought a Samsung Galaxy Mini,takes a while to get used to a completely new type of navigating but the difference is dramatic.



I'd like one of those but have heard very bad reports about the battery life.  A friend has one, likes it but complains constantly about having to charge it every day?


----------



## Knuttell (5 Feb 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> I'd like one of those but have heard very bad reports about the battery life.  A friend has one, likes it but complains constantly about having to charge it every day?



I generally get 3-4 days out of it,not a heavy user though,i believe the trick is to wait til its fully discharged for the first 5-6 charges/cycles and you will get much better performance from the battery.

Also watch apps running in the background most serve no real purpose,cost money and drain the battery.

I have to say for the price I am quite impressed with this phone,there was no way I was going to sign up to a 2 year contract for an i phone,bought it through Meteor before Christmas for €79... a few days later the price jumped up to €99..takes a bit of getting used to but very impressed with it compared to what I was used to.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Feb 2012)

I have an Iphone, I'm so techno illiterate I don't even remember if it's a 3 or 4. I just know I like having my music handy, being able to access my email on the go and following a text conversation as it's all on the one screen.

Had this one about 2 years I think and previous phone was an Iphone as well. Husband makes all the phone and computer decisions around here.


----------



## mozzer (7 Feb 2012)

Nokia E71.

Great phone for calls, texts, email, outlook calendar, music player, radio, camera, internet, GPS.

I'd be lost without it.

A class piece of kit.


----------



## The_Banker (8 Feb 2012)

I have a two Nokia phones. One 087 and the other 086.

About 10 years ago I lived in an 087 blackspot (the 087 is for work) so I got the 086 to ensure I could make/recieve calls at home.

The 087 is a Nokia 6230i
The 086 is a Nokia 3220

No interest in upgrading. I use them for making and recieving calls. I have ipad, ipod, laptop, PC if I want internet.


----------

